# Gilson Snow Thrower Won't Disengage



## Shoey (Feb 24, 2013)

Woke up to a few inches of snow this morning so I figured this would be a good time to fix up a snow thrower I recently picked up. I have posted about it before. It is a Gilson "Snow Cannon". It starts on the first pull and runs fine but the auger stays engaged all the time. It is actually supposed to disengage when you let go of the handle but it doesn't. The belt is loose when the handle is not engaged but when you start it, the bottom part of the belt loop (see second picture) tightens and it just starts going. The tensioner isn't even touching the belt and the belt brake is on. What is going on here?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the engine pulley rusty? That can cause the belt to grab.

I see there is a guide there too. Any chance that is bent up too far making the belt catch?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

is there a spring behind the pully? it might be weak


----------



## Shoey (Feb 24, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Is the engine pulley rusty? That can cause the belt to grab.
> 
> I see there is a guide there too. Any chance that is bent up too far making the belt catch?


The engine pulley is a little rusty but I wouldn't think it would cause that much grab. I will pull it off and clean it really well just in case. 

As far as the guides goes, I tried earlier, bending them so the belt doesn't even touch them when it spins. So I think those aren't the problem either.


----------



## Shoey (Feb 24, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> is there a spring behind the pully? it might be weak


There is a spring that pulls the tensioner away from the belt when you let go of the handle. I don't think it is weak because it just barely touches the belt when it is fully released. When it is engaged, it tightens the belt like it should.


----------



## Shoey (Feb 24, 2013)

Help! It is snowing more! I pulled the pulley off the engine shaft and cleaned it up really well on the wire brush. It still turns the auger even when the belt is completely loose. I am now starting to think that I have the wrong width or length belt. How would I tell what width belt goes in this pulley? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Buttchet (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry, nothing I am going to add for help but I have to admit I have a little man crush on that ole Gilson!


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It may just be a poor substitute for the OEM belt.
It sould be a cogged V belt to make it more supple around the pulleys and is probably not a commercially available perfect inch size. See here for a replacement.

The Gilson Snowblower Shop Parts Department

Pete


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm guessing you could use another inch or so on that belt. Also, the end of the actuator seems like it needs a bumper to stop the auger by touching the pulley, not the belt. If you put something like a stick in the auger and start it, will that keep it stopped?


----------

